# Water Fountain's - Worth the $?



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Whenever I grab a glass of water out of the fridge door, the cat stands there licking her lips - I guess the sound of piddling water makes her thirsty. So, because I love spending my money, it got me thinking about getting one of those water fountains for the spoilt little shxts.
Wondering, does anyone have one and do you think they are worth it?
Oh yeah, and how loud are they?


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I have 4 of them and think they are great! (so do the cats) My cats drink way more with them. A couple of them look kind pf panicky and stare at it if I turn them off. They aren't very loud. There is a low hum, but it is pretty much drowned out by other household noise. They do make a racket if they get too low on water.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Some friends of ours swear by their Drinkwell 360 Pet Fountain.

Amazon.com: Drinkwell 360 Pet Fountain: Home & Garden


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a fountain for PJ and I love it, and so does he.
It's great!!!

Keeps it nice fresh.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think they're a necessity for cats because they are adapted to only drink fresh and running water. And the more you get your cats to drink water the healthier their kidneys will be! Definitely get one!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks. You's guys have decided me. Can't have little precious here neglecting her kidneys, heck, it would cost me more money in the long run.
I'll check out those links.
Honestly, I do appreciate your help.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I just ordered the original Drinkwell plus the 50 ounce reservoir from Amazon. I've heard amazing things about fountains, as well, and specifically the Drinkwells.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I have 2 of them, one upstairs and one downstairs, my cats LOVE them.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I used to have one a long time ago. I got one because my older cat, (that I still have), Serenity, used to jump up on the counter and drink from the faucet when I had the water running. "Oh, you like that? Let me get you your own."

The cats loved it. The only problem was cleaning was a pain...the one that I had was not easy to clean. (The basin was easy, it was the rest of it that was difficult.) So get one that is easy to clean and it would be better if they even included the supplies to clean it.


----------

